# Snow Removal Middletown NY



## killerzee (Jan 17, 2006)

Is anyone providing snow removal and or landscaping services to Middletown NY?
I am looking for a service provider for a small shopping center on Route 211 in Middletown NY.

Thanks


----------



## Pete7 (Jan 26, 2005)

call Aspen Environmental (800) 507-7181 ask for Bob.

Pete Berman


----------

